# meh ooscar



## nyquil (Mar 29, 2003)

my baby albino oscar has little black stripes that are running paralell on his dorsal fin. fungus? i just treated my oscar and all my p's for ick. does it normally turn black after an ick treatment? should i thrown in aquarium salt? its it fatal if not treated?


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

look here

you will need to provide more information, otherwise you don't have a snowballs chance in hell of getting any help








look at the post that I provided a link for, and re-post your question.


----------



## nyquil (Mar 29, 2003)

it started right after i treated ick ( 5 days). there are little streaks of black going up away from his body on his dorsal fin. it cant be anything to do with ammonia, hardness, etc. cause none of the piranhas have it. i just added 2 new pacus a week ago. hes barely an inch and very young. ill try to get a good pic soon.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

can you post a pic..need more info to help you out..


----------



## nyquil (Mar 29, 2003)

its kinda starting to go away now. the black is getting alot more pale, so it should be find. i just added salt, and it started to go away. if he dies, oh well. hes just a baby, and theyre not too hard to find.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

nyquil said:


> if he dies, oh well. hes just a baby, and theyre not too hard to find.


 Even if he dies, and you do get another one.. you'll still need to know what the problem or cause was. Just because you add a new fish, the disease or bacteria that was bothering your late fish can still be in the tank and can infect your fish once again.. making it the same problem. Since you've added salt and your fish is doing better, then I hope for the best of your Oscar and hope he gets 100%.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> nyquil said:
> 
> 
> > if he dies, oh well. hes just a baby, and theyre not too hard to find.
> ...


 well said al


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

cichlids do sometimes change colour, it could just be normal


----------



## nyquil (Mar 29, 2003)

Innes said:


> cichlids do sometimes change colour, it could just be normal


 i didnt really think of that.

thanks for the input guys


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

ask frank for a more informed opinion


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

nyquil said:


> it started right after i treated ick ( 5 days). there are little streaks of black going up away from his body on his dorsal fin.





> its kinda starting to go away now. the black is getting alot more pale, so it should be find.


I must've misread the first part. But its true what Innes said. Stress or different emotions can make the fish turn into different colors.


----------

